# Tiller extension wiring



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Not sure which motor you have but search the back of your tilt and trim switch you already have. Look at the two wires coming from it. That is the two you want to tie into where ever it will be easiest.


----------



## BBYC (Feb 23, 2018)

Thanks, I figured on just wiring it in parallel to the existing switch and having both functional.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

You can get these little clips that are waterproof and marine grade. You fold them over your wire (it has a metal piece with a slice missing ) with pliers. Make sure to get marine grade they are filled with a gel. Makes for a great connection and you are not actually cutting any wires so its reversible.


----------



## BBYC (Feb 23, 2018)

Thanks again Mike,
I'd also like to give a shout out to Carbon Marine who made the tiller extension. Not only do they make a superior product, the head of the company called me and walked me through the wiring procedure on the phone. That type of customer service is hard to beat.


----------



## byates (Jan 12, 2016)

please share how you did it! I'm in the same jam. Had the switch for 7 months and haven't quite worked out how best to integrate. thanks.


----------



## BBYC (Feb 23, 2018)

Locate the wires coming off of your existing tilt/trim switch, there should be three.
Follow the wires until you find an open area with room to splice the wires.

Cut only one of the wires and try your trim button: if the unit only goes up splice the wire back together along with the blue wire on your tiller extension switch, if the unit won't go down, splice the wire back together along with the green wire on your tiller extension switch, if the unit won't go up or down splice the wire back together with the black wire on your tiller extension switch.

Repeat the process above with the other two wires one at a time.

Recommend the heat shrink self soldering connectors.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

what type of switch do you use?
is it proprietary to the make of motor or will a generic work ?
thank you !


----------



## BBYC (Feb 23, 2018)

My tiller extension came with a wired in switch. The instructions I provided are only for the Carbon Marine tiller extension.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

anytide said:


> what type of switch do you use?
> is it proprietary to the make of motor or will a generic work ?
> thank you !


The switches are typically “generic” momentary on-off-on toggles.
Guys, please stop hacking harnesses! You can purchase every electrical connection used on a motor. All you have to do is purchase the right termination kit and make a y adaptor and this couple extra dollars could save you a lot of aggravation in the future! Evinrude uses deutsch connectors, merc I believe uses weather pack and maybe sumitmoto connectors, Yamaha and Suzuki both use Sumitmoto type connectors and maybe even Honda and Hatsu. The older OMC stuff used amphenol connectors mostly. #saveaharness


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

I wanted to touch on my previous post a little. I just last week ordered the sumitmoto “Suzuki” connections to add a push button start and kill plus the tiller tnt switch . Cost was $30 shipped for the two tnt plugs, and 4 2 pin plugs for the start/stop switches. I will build Y harnesses on the boat side and if my customer ever decides to sell this motor and upgrade, all he has to do now is disconnect the boat side harness and reconnect the switch connections on the motor. If he sticks with a Zuke, it will still be plug and play! Well worth the $30 and extra effort in the long run!


----------



## byates (Jan 12, 2016)

Please post a photo when you finish, as your previous reply and the revised one still does not give me enough info to really picture what you're talking about. The Y-harness in particular. When I look at my suzuki tnt harness, I'm not sure how buying a new harness will help me add this 2nd remote tnt switch on my tiller extension. thanks.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

byates said:


> Please post a photo when you finish, as your previous reply and the revised one still does not give me enough info to really picture what you're talking about. The Y-harness in particular. When I look at my suzuki tnt harness, I'm not sure how buying a new harness will help me add this 2nd remote tnt switch on my tiller extension. thanks.


Will do!


----------



## byates (Jan 12, 2016)

JC Designs said:


> Will do!


Got a pic of that wiring harness for the remote trim/tilt? BTW - that console setup on your skiff is perfect. I really like the idea of start/stop/kill switch and remote shifter (!!!) on the grab bar. Very nice work.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

byates said:


> Got a pic of that wiring harness for the remote trim/tilt? BTW - that console setup on your skiff is perfect. I really like the idea of start/stop/kill switch and remote shifter (!!!) on the grab bar. Very nice work.











This is an example. This is one of my test leads but should give you the idea. A simple Y harness that plugs in to the factory tnt harness on both sides with 3 wires coming off for your remote switch. All you need is the wire and appropriate connectors to avoid butchering a harness.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

JC Designs said:


> View attachment 134392
> 
> This is an example. This is one of my test leads but should give you the idea. A simple Y harness that plugs in to the factory tnt harness on both sides with 3 wires coming off for your remote switch. All you need is the wire and appropriate connectors to avoid butchering a harness.


I’ll take one for a 2020 Suzuki 25 please!


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> I’ll take one for a 2020 Suzuki 25 please!


If your serious, send me a pm and I’ll get you a price tomorrow. I’ll leave the 3 wires that go to the handle long and you can cut to length and install the spades/ring terminals for the switch.


----------



## eberin (Jul 11, 2018)

JC Designs said:


> The switches are typically “generic” momentary on-off-on toggles.
> Guys, please stop hacking harnesses! You can purchase every electrical connection used on a motor. All you have to do is purchase the right termination kit and make a y adaptor and this couple extra dollars could save you a lot of aggravation in the future! Evinrude uses deutsch connectors, merc I believe uses weather pack and maybe sumitmoto connectors, Yamaha and Suzuki both use Sumitmoto type connectors and maybe even Honda and Hatsu. The older OMC stuff used amphenol connectors mostly. #saveaharness


well older thread but glad I found it in the search especially the info and idea from JC above about not slicing the wires Since I’m looking to add an additional tilt trim switch on a future grab bar


@JC Designs - I’ve narrowed down the connector and it looks to be the Sumitomo HM. However in your experience, is there another way to verify the right connector? I don’t see a serial number or anything on it but the pictures look to match, understand I just need to buy and test, I have a Suzuki DF30


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

eberin said:


> well older thread but glad I found it in the search especially the info and idea from JC above about not slicing the wires Since I’m looking to add an additional tilt trim switch on a future grab bar
> 
> 
> @JC Designs - I’ve narrowed down the connector and it looks to be the Sumitomo HM. However in your experience, is there another way to verify the right connector? I don’t see a serial number or anything on it but the pictures look to match, understand I just need to buy and test, I have a Suzuki DF30
> ...


I believe that’s the one you need.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

When I posted I was talking about a totally reversible splice. And you can pick them up at any auto parts store or west marine. Just make sure they are waterproof and have the gel in them.


----------

